# Windows Server 2008 RC2 - Hangs and No Output On Restart.



## kabees (May 22, 2006)

Hi Techies, 

We are using Windows Server 2008 RC2, we are using remotely using them on linux machines. Recently, the system hangs with no ping response and no output signal from the monitor. When restarted, the problem persists with no signal from monitor and no ping status. Upon restarting twice or thrice , we get the system working, but again after sometime it will go down. 

Wishing your help,
rajesh,
india.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What kind of hardware are you running the OS on? It sounds like a hardware/driver issue.


----------



## MysticPixie (May 5, 2009)

I thought 2k8 RC2 had already expired.


----------



## MysticPixie (May 5, 2009)

Are you able to attach a debugger to these machines? If they're hanging without a BSOD and you can attach a debugger, we might be able to induce a BSOD to see what's going on and what's causing it to hang.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

How has RC2 expired? I am sure it will be supported for quite a few years yet.


----------



## MysticPixie (May 5, 2009)

Actually come tot hink of it, I don't think there was an RC2 of Server 2008, think they just did one RC before releasing it. 

OP, do you mean 2008 R2 or RC2? The distinction is rather important...


----------



## kabees (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for all ; Excuse me, It's R2, not RC2. And my Hardware : Intel Xeon 5450 Processor with 16 GB Ram. And how to use Debugger, since no output on Console. ?


----------



## MysticPixie (May 5, 2009)

kabees said:


> Thanks for all ; Excuse me, It's R2, not RC2. And my Hardware : Intel Xeon 5450 Processor with 16 GB Ram. And how to use Debugger, since no output on Console. ?


Your post indicated that you can sometimes get a usable system.

If you can get it usable for a few minutes to enable debugging mode when booted, then you can attach a debugger for live captures. That way if the system hangs you can break in with the debugger immediately and see exactly what's going on.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I am still not sure what your issue is from the problem description. Is this a standalone server being accessed remotely, a virtualized server? Is this a 32-bit OS or a 64-bit OS? What is the server running application wise? Have you checked the event logs?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

There is a issue with the graphics card driver with 2008 R2 and using VMWare, uninstall the graphics driver and use the basic SVGA driver instead.


----------

